# MIM Fender Precision Standard - $399 - L&M Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I know it’s not kijiji but spotted this at the Orleans (Ottawa) L&M tonight.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Baaaaad timing :'(


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Baaaaad timing :'(


yes,.. the first of my Black Friday purchases started showing up today, but I was still willing to take the hit. anyways, called my store and they said I'd have to arrange everything through that specific (Ottawa) L&M and that made it not worth it for me.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

vadsy said:


> yes,.. the first of my Black Friday purchases started showing up today, but I was still willing to take the hit. anyways, called my store and they said I'd have to arrange everything through that specific (Ottawa) L&M and that made it not worth it for me.


If you need an assist, let me know.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

So not being “bass guy”, I wasn’t sure how good a deal that was. A quick bit of research led me to believe it was good enough to post here. Is that the case?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd say so.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Yep, great price


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

L&M often price used stuff better then kijiji.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> L&M often price used stuff better then kijiji.


Truth, I was looking for a marr Jaguar for over a year. Only ever saw a couple for $2000 on Kijiji, then l&m randomly pops one out for $1499


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wootang said:


> Truth, I was looking for a marr Jaguar for over a year. Only ever saw a couple for $2000 on Kijiji, then l&m randomly pops one out for $1499


Exactly. Last week an SG61 went on for $1000.. that's under $1200 with tax and shipping... asking $1500 on kijiji.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a great deal. I'm very tempted to go and check it out..


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> That's a great deal. I'm very tempted to go and check it out..


Do it or I’ll have to snag it and convince @vadsy to buy it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> If you need an assist, let me know.


appreciate the offer, but doing anything beyond the bare minimum is an obvious sign I should pass on this deal


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Good price !


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The surprising part?
Dude said they took it in a month or two ago.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I don't even play bass and I would happily buy that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm going to call someone at my local store tomorrow morning. If that thing is still there I'm buying it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> I'm going to call someone at my local store tomorrow morning. If that thing is still there I'm buying it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just found out that it sold yesterday.


----------

